# Sipsey Fork in June?



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning a fishapalooza vacation in June with my dad. My family and I rarely get to take vacations...but, I think this one is going to be cool. 

We're starting in Pcola slaying the Spanish and King, and the next week heading to Guntersville in Alabama (I've got a guide lined up) for 4 days. Next, we are hitting Sispey Fork for rainbows for two days.

So...has anyone fished Sipsey Fork near Jasper? What weight rod did you use? What was your favorite patterns? I read that stripers were there too, so we may fish for them too with spinning gear.

I figured some people may have fished there since it's so close to Pcola? Oh yeah, is the water so cold as to need waders?

I'll call the fly shop near there for info too, was hoping to get some info from real people first though.

LW


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Call Riverside Fly Shop, the young man running it is a good guy and can give you updates on stockings.

That's a tail water so check generation schedules to avoid drowning, and it can be pretty cold too.

It is a stock trout stream so shiny flies should work well, Flashback PT, Copper Johns, Rainbow Warrior, Prince nymph, Wooly Buggers. It fishes best right after a stocking as it's a catch and eat stream, but it gets a few hold overs .


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Leaky Waders said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a fishapalooza vacation in June with my dad. My family and I rarely get to take vacations...but, I think this one is going to be cool.
> 
> ...


Lost me here


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I second the "Call Riverside Flyshop" comment. Brandon is the owner and a good source of info. If you happent to get his wife on the phone, dont discount her knowledge. She knows her stuff too.

I have fished it several times. From the bridge at the flyshop (you'll see what I'm talking about) the river is alternating ankle deep riffles and chest deep pools. This is where you will find the trout. You can sight fish many of them from the bank. I caught mine on princes and copper johns. They say corn can be effective too.

From the bridge downstream, the river slows and deepens. This is where you will find the strippers. Gonna HAVE to have a boat or kayak for this section. Riverside Flyshop used to rent kayaks and canoes. Definitely give them a call.

As for flyrod size? I used a 5wt and was definitely over gunned. 99% of the trout will be 1-12 inches long and as big around as a woman's wrist.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/05/alabama_angler_hooks_igfa_worl.html

There are some big stripers nearby...hit the link.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That was caught well downstream from where you will be fishing for trout. Call and talk to Riverside. He will be happy to talk with you. Super nice guy.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck on the trip. I fished Guntersville weekly in the 90's, great lake.....The Sipsey fork will be a great spot also.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, we (the wife and I) have some g3 Simms on the way and she's got a 5 weight rod on the way too just for her. I have a 4 weight already for me. We should have fun. 

I'll give riverside a call and see what we can start tying. I probably have enough boxes full of stuff, but it will nest catching some on personal tied flies. Til then, we'll fish and practice.

My dad and mom are excited too.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll have a great time. It is a beautiful stretch of water.


----------



## Bamajo (Sep 19, 2013)

Make sure you have a back up plan for the sipsey. Alabama power generation schedule changes without notice quite often. Talk to riverside about options to fish elsewhere if the water comes on. If you like to paddle you can float downstream 11 miles to the town of sipsey. The water slows down enough to fish if you float it. Riverside will shuttle you if planned ahead. Skip jack (big ones) will likely be in the area and they are fun if you can find something shiny they like to bite.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

*Fyi*

LW, Riverside Fly shop posted this morning. "Skip Jack are showing up in the Sipsey".


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I have fished there for many, many years. I used to travel that area and managed to sneak away five or six times a year. It's been many, many years since I've been up there...not since the new owners bought the shop from John and Elizabeth...so I'm sure others might have more up to date observations. 

As for favorite patterns, it depends on a lot of things. After they've recently been stocked it's hard to beat a wooly bugger...just casting a quarter downstream and stripping back slowly. Olive and black worked best for me...either traditional or with bead heads or cone head. 

However, if the water is down and the recently stocked fish are gone trout can be tough. The previous owner of the fly shop up there John E told me he never believed in the "selective trout" stuff until he fished that water when it was down and slow. I once spent about an hour, literally, casting to a rising fish. I went down from 5X to 6X and finally to 7X and went smaller and smaller with my fly. We'd just gotten back from North Carolina and I had some #22 midges...that was what it finally took to get the damn thing to eat. The drift had to be perfect but I finally lucked into it.

If you want to target the stripers below the bridge BTW, you can do that on flies as well. John showed me some incredible video he shot of flyfishing for stripers below the bridge. I'm guessing a 9 or 10wt would be about right. 

You asked about waders and, yes, even in summer that water is cold. You might stand it for a bit but if you're going to be in the river for hours...and I assume you will...a good set of neoprene waders are worth their weight in gold. In the winter they are a must.

As with many places, I understand the thing now is to fish a dry fly with a nymph dropper but I'm sure you can get better info from the shop.

It's a fun place to fish but you need to go understanding that you may or may not just nail the fish...even when the generators are down.


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, 

This is going to be a fun trip - I've already booked lodging at guntersville and the town near Sipsey Fork. Our waders and wading shoes have arrived and fit well. And, my wife's fly rod arrived too - a 5 weight Joan Wolff favorite (I picked a 5 weight for her only rod as an all rounder). She likes the grip.

I'll bring my 4 weight - it's slow - a Tom Morgan favorite. My other rods are 6 weight and above salt rigs...I'm debating about getting another 4 weight a faster action 10 footer for my son to use while we are there. Actually, I do have another 4 weight but it's a very short one I used for creeks with overgrown over story.

So I guess I'm debating between another faster 4 weight or just going up to 5 weight as a second rod purchase. 

We'll also use the fly outfits for guntersville when we're not bass mastering with my dad (he's not a fly fisherman).


----------



## Leaky Waders (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I've called and spoken to Randy at Riverside Fly Shop, we're going to setup a guided trip when the dates get closer.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

We went hiking along the creak last month. It's a really pretty creek. If you don't catch anything at least the scenery will be nice.


----------

